# Problema con [GRUB], no arranca el sitema (SOLUCIONADO)

## coppiano

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y en linux =). Tengo el siguiente problema:

trate de instalar el linux siguiendo el handbook, y despues de reiniciar, cuando trato de iniciar el sistema desde el grub me dice que ingrese un "root=" correcto, paso a escribirlo textual:

[1.416784] Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

[1.416899] VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

[1.417121] VFS: Cannot open root divice "hda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

[1.417233] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the availlable partitions:

y en el grub tengo:

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

al final no particione como en el hanbook y no se si puede llegar a ser ese el error, particione asi:

hda1      /boot                            ext2

hda2      swap

hda3      /                                  ext3

hda5      /var/tmp, /var              ext2

hda6      /usr/portage/distfiles     ext2

hda7      /usr/src                        ext2

hda8      /usr/portage                 ext2

desp de particionar me di cuenta de que no separe el home lol

¿ESTA MAL LA LINEA DONDE LEVANTA EL KERNEL?

ahh y otra aclaracion el kernel lo compile yo, y creo que lo hice bien , pero donde dice en el manual que hay que copiarlo, en la parte de instalar el nucleo, hice:

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6

porque si no vi mal pense que me lo habia compilado en esa carpeta en vez de en "arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage"

¿HAY ALGUNA MANERA DE ENTRAR AL SISTEMA DESDE EL CD DE INSTALACION Y FIJARME SI COPIE BIEN EL KERNEL? ¿O TENGO QUE RE COMPILARLO?

me olvidaba, no tengo otro sistema operativo, esta formateada completa la maquina, antes de la instalacion de gentoo

gracias por todo de antemanoLast edited by coppiano on Mon Oct 04, 2010 6:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johnlu

¿Seguro que tu disco es hda y no sda?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6
> 
> porque si no vi mal pense que me lo habia compilado en esa carpeta en vez de en "arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage" 

 

Actualmente aunque existan los directorios x86 y x86_64 el bzImage de x86_64 es un enlace simbolico al de x86, así que por eso el error no es.

Ayudaría ver que tienes puesto en /etc/fstab. 

 *En grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 

 

cuando salga la pantalla de grub pulsa    e    para editarlo y cambia root=/dev/hda3 por root=/dev/sda3 por si acaso fuera eso. *johnlu wrote:*   

> ¿Seguro que tu disco es hda y no sda?

 

Nos hemos cruzado perdona.

----------

## coppiano

Gracias por contestar tan rapido =)

Mi disco es IDE y siguiendo el handbook ponen todo como hdX en vez sdX, si bien lei que ahora supuestamente se pone sdX siempre, cuando particione el fdisk me los tomo todos como hdX;

igual trate editando la linea en el grub y booteando y hace lo mismo

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 

  si copiaste asi e instalaste arquitectura x86 esta perfecto.

chequea 2 cosas, 1º proba en la linea

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 

  cambiar hda3 por sda3

hay veces que el problema esta ahi. si es asi vas a tener que editar tu fstab con sda en vez de hda. lo mas facil es cuando carga el grub, sobre la linea de gentoo apretas la letra e. y e nuevamente sobre la linea kernel, editas lo que quieras, das 'enter' y luego la letra b para que bootee. si levanta, edita el fstab.

la 2º posibilidad es que no hayas cargado los drivers de la controladora de disco como * en el kernel, o bien que no hayas marcado el correcto. no se que pc tenes, por lo que no puedo decirte cual es el que tenes que cargar. en gral son los 2 errores mas frecuentes

si descartas la 1º opcion y no das con la 2º posteate un lspci de tu pc y te damos una mano.

para poder recompilar el kernel tenes que volver a montar todo desde un live u otra instalacion de linux, y hacer el chroot

----------

## coppiano

como puedo mirar lo que hay en etc/fstab, o sea como puedo ver el archivo desde donde estoy? se puede salir del grub y tener acceso a las carpetas del disco?

----------

## pelelademadera

desde el grub no se puede, se puede desde otro live u otra instalacion.

probablemente para solucionar esto de manera rapida, lo mejor seria que instales el kernel con genkernel, desde un chroot, y una vez que tengas el sistema tuyo andando, vallas probando con el kernel manualmente. hasta que des en el blanco.  puedes compilar las consas cuantas veces quieras, y tener cuantos kernels quieras y compilados como quieras

----------

## esteban_conde

 *cappiano wrote:*   

> como puedo mirar lo que hay en etc/fstab, o sea como puedo ver el archivo desde donde estoy? se puede salir del grub y tener acceso a las carpetas del disco?

 

Tienes que arrancar con una liveCD y montar la particion /dev/hda3 (o /dev/sda3) para editar dicho archivo.

----------

## coppiano

una pregunta, para rehacer o editar el kernel, tengo que hacer el chroot desde el principio?, o sea crear la carpeta mnt/gentoo y todo de nuevo? o como puedo hacer el chroot al sistema como ya lo tengo?

----------

## johnlu

Inicias con el LiveCD y en una consola haces esto:

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# source /etc/profile

# env-update
```

Una vez hechos sigues los pasos para instalar el kernel de nuevo.

Cuando termines de instalar:

```
# exit

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot
```

----------

## coppiano

ya esta el chroot, una pregunta con el kernel, en "file systems => Second extended fs supports" eso es soporte para ext2??

----------

## esteban_conde

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> ya esta el chroot, una pregunta con el kernel, en "file systems => Second extended fs supports" eso es soporte para ext2??

 

Si esa es lo opción en tu caso tiene que ir dentro del kernel <*> en vez de <M> módulo para que te la cargue al inicio.

Selecciona 

```
<*> Ext3 journalling file system support  
```

 tambien.

----------

## coppiano

bueno, al final probe de todas las maneras y use el genkernel.

Me pasa lo siguiente, no se que hice, y es como que tengo dos carpetas /boot de alguna manera extraña

al hacer el chroot y modificar la configuracion de grub me aparece una, que es donde tengo el kernel del genkernel,

y si en ves de eso hago "emerge grub" para que lo instale de nuevo, aparece otro /boot, en donde tengo el kernel viejo, y esta ultima /boot es la que toma el grub para cargar.

¿hay alguna manera de borrar una de las 2 carpetas /boot?

ahh cuando estoy desmontando todo, en el primer caso que la /boot tiene el kernel correcto al tratar de desmontar la /mnt/gentoo/boot me tira un cartelito de que no esta montada

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema seguramente es que el / tiene un /boot, que solo contiene un enlace simbolico a si misma, y esta vacia, salvo que no uses /boot separado.

cuando genkernel compila el kernel, chequea si esta montado el /boot con el fstab, o sea, antes de instalar, hace un 

"mount /boot", e instala el kernel.

antes de hacer emerge grub, tenes que montar /boot, sino lo instalara en un lugar que no es adecuado.

para borrar el boot que no sirve, desmonta el /boot, en tu caso es hda1, y hace un 

```
rm -R /boot/*
```

una vez que hiciste eso, hace nuevamente un 

```
mount /boot

emerge grub
```

e instala el kernel con genkernel. una vez que arranques el sistema, acomodas mas tranqui tu kernel

----------

## johnlu

Lo siento, olvidé decirte que debías montar boot antes de hacer chroot, fallo mío.

Antes de llamar a chroot debes hacer:

```
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

----------

## coppiano

Bueno, después de probar una vez más de crear mi kernel y seguia sin andar, lei el mensaje de pelelademadera donde decia que tenía que montar el /boot. Al final formateé todo de nuevo asi ya tenia el /home por separado y asi quedo el fstab:

```

/dev/hda1      /boot                         ext2        defaults,noatime           1 2

/dev/hda2      none                          swap        sw                         0 0

/dev/hda3      /home                         ext3        noatime                    0 2

/dev/hda5      /                             ext3        noatime                    0 1

/dev/hda6      /tmp                          ext2        noatime                    0 0

/dev/hda6      /var/tmp                      ext2        noatime                    0 0

/dev/hda7      /usr/portage/distfiles        ext2        noatime                    0 0

/dev/hda8      /usr/src                      ext2        noatime                    0 0

/dev/hda9      /usr/portage                  ext2        noatime                    0 0

/dev/cdrom     /mnt/cdrom                    auto        noauto,user                0 0

shm            /dev/shm                      tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec        0 0

proc           /proc                         proc        defaults                   0 0

```

después de esto pude instalar todo bien, utilice el genkernel para estar seguro de que funcionara.

Y andubo todo más que bien =)

Muchisimas gracias a todos los que aportaron ideas y por la velocidad en la que respondieron. Para ser un dia aprendi muchisimo, y gracias a johnlu por dejarme claro que puedo hacer el chroot cuando lo necesite desde cualquier cd o distro.

Espero poder pronto poner el entorno grafico, voy a ver cual me parece mejor, porque siempre use y vi kde pero la mayoria de la gente que conozco usa gnome a si que vere =)

De nuevo gracias por todo y espero poder estar pronto respondiendo dudas en el foro como todos ustedes =)

----------

## coppiano

Ultima pregunta, alguien me puede decir si hay alguna manera de poner tabs es el foro?

----------

## coppiano

Una pregunta descolgada más, es por las dudas, la particion hd4 que es la extendida, no la tengo que poner en ningun lado cierto? solo es un contenedor de la hd5 hasta la hd9?

Muchas Gracias por todo

----------

## johnlu

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> Una pregunta descolgada más, es por las dudas, la particion hd4 que es la extendida, no la tengo que poner en ningun lado cierto? solo es un contenedor de la hd5 hasta la hd9?
> 
> Muchas Gracias por todo

 

Sí, es una partición extendida que contiene a las otras que son las particiones lógicas.

----------

## johnlu

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> Ultima pregunta, alguien me puede decir si hay alguna manera de poner tabs es el foro?

 

No sé qué quieres decir con tabs.

----------

